# NEC Autosport International Show:- 10 - 13 January 2008



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

NEC Autosport International Show:- 10 - 13 January 2008

http://www.rsm.uk.com/eshots/asi_3.pdf


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

i might be there 
:thumb:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

I know the NEC`S H&S Rep, will see if I can get me some freebie tickets


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Wozza said:


> I know the NEC`S H&S Rep, will see if I can get me some freebie tickets


My dads mate is on security, so if he's on a show, we can get free tickets. Hopefully he will be doing Autosport.


----------

